

First quarter PC forecast: Windows down 2%, Mac+iPad up 250% - franze
http://www.asymco.com/2011/04/14/first-quarter-pc-forecast-windows-down-2-macipad-up-250

======
psyklic
The graph is misleading. The "Windows PC" peak corresponds exactly with the
release of Win7 -- it is now simply back to normal pre-Win7 levels.

But even worse, the authors arbitrarily combined iPads with Macs. Putting the
iPad by itself (beginning at zero units sold) would yield enormous growth
rates not fit for comparison with Windows PCs.

The sudden launch of the iPad makes for a deceptively large growth rate
increase. After all, if the iPad were instead considered a "Windows PC", the
"Windows PC" line would hardly increase at all. So, pairing the iPad with a
smaller category (macs) allows for a seemingly huge growth rate increase.

(The macs are in fact such a small category that the "All PCs" growth rate
hardly increases even given the huge "Apple only" increase.)

~~~
nextparadigms
All asymco's graphs are misleading. He's even worse than John Gruber. At least
Gruber tries to find "real" facts to prove his bias, but asymco just comes up
with them or twists them to show what he wants them to show.

What is it with Hacker News lately upvoting all his articles here?

------
jister
It should be Mac vs Windows PC only -- without the iPad. Post is misleading.

